# Building Bella's doggy wardrobe project



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

I haven't been around much the past 2 weeks as we've had our last move this year (6 in total including Holland due to my partners work) to settle in Bristol.

Our house has a dining room we don't need with hard floors and a cat flap so we've turned it into our animal room. I thought you guys might like to see our "_Building Bella's doggy wardrobe project_" and our renovated 6 foot tall cat castle .

It's 30 days now till we can go to Holland to collect Bella, so I'm *REALLY * enjoying preparing things for her! 












Photo 1

_We started off with a bedside table from IKEA.

We chose white as it looks like a childs mini wardrobe 

We thought this would be a practical way to store her clothes for the cold weather, etc._












Photo 2
_
We inserted a hanging rail for her clothes and harness tops.

The actual coat hangers has to be made to 4.5 inches as baby/child hangers were 8 inches and too big.

The coat hangers were made from a long piece of wood (a dowel) cut down, an inch piece added to the top, then one of the small hooks screwed in to hang it up._












Photo 3

_The finished doggy wardrobe has hooks on the doors for her collars/clickers etc.

There is also the top shelf for her brushes/leads._












Photo 4

_The finished doggy wardrobe will be in the animal room, which was the dining room in our house but as it has hard floors and backs onto the garden we've made it the cat/dog room . The cat flap was originally a flap for a spaniel so the cats can use it but we seriously doubt Bella can get anywhere near it, if she can and we don't want her to use it we'll just fence a little area off for the cats access._












The cat castle , 6 feet tall!


The photos are all also on my flickr - http://www.flickr.com/photos/arietistar/


Any suggestions for more things i could add to our dog/cat animals room would be great!


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

i love the idea you came up with for the hangers! im gonna make some, u should seriously try selling them on ebay!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

They needed quite a bit of filing to make the edges smooth . I was so surprised that i couldn't find tiny pet hangers on ebay.

Even these ones were 8.5 inches wide and Bellas tiny!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/12-pks-blue-C...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d296e4cff


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

That is amazing!!! Great idea, I will have to borrow it!!! Great job!!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I think Bella will need a couple of nice soft beds to sunbath in. It looks like the room has great windows. I'm sure the animals will love that room.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Bellatrix said:


> Any suggestions for more things i could add to our dog/cat animals room would be great!


It's very clever! I love the idea and you did such a fantastic job of putting it
all together. You could possibly add a monogram on the front of the door 
or maybe her initial and a crown. LOL!

So glad the day is getting closer when you will be reunited :love7:


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

BABY BABS said:


> I think Bella will need a couple of nice soft beds to sunbath in. It looks like the room has great windows. I'm sure the animals will love that room.



definitely, two of her beds are with her in Holland. I'm going to be either covering them in a etro polka dot material theme or a cream fleecey theme to match the colours of the room


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Jerry'sMom said:


> It's very clever! I love the idea and you did such a fantastic job of putting it
> all together. You could possibly add a monogram on the front of the door
> or maybe her initial and a crown. LOL!
> 
> So glad the day is getting closer when you will be reunited :love7:



The idea of creating a stencilled monogram is awesome! I was considering maybe some plaques with their names, also getting their best photos onto 3 small canvases for the wall you can't see which is blank .

Also getting her one of those rabbit type tubes to run through, soft and flexible.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

wow thats a great idea!! it looks really good finished too!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

It was so easy to do as well 

I would love to see if anyone else makes any furniture or has any dog furniture?


----------



## Mason (Jun 7, 2010)

I have 2 of those bedside cabinets and the double bed to match! Bella is one stylish Chi!

You have done a wicked job.

There are loads of good websites selling wall stickers you could use if you wanted to add a crown? I found this: http://www.shopwildthings.com/viwadecrandf.html

I have never used that site, so can't give you a review I'm afraid.

I have however used www.thebinarybox.co.uk if there's anything on there you like I can recommend them


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Those wall decals sound a great idea . I love how they can go on anywhere and not make a mark when removed. I might try and see if i can get her name done, you can probably buy letters im guessing 

Thanks!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

very very nice doggy room! i love the tiny wardrobe! i would've painted on it hehehe white is too plain for me


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> very very nice doggy room! i love the tiny wardrobe! i would've painted on it hehehe white is too plain for me


I know what you mean about it being a bit plain, if we don't decorate it though it's because it's sitting downstairs and blends in. I think we will decorate it though


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Hubby and I made this cot for our chi-peas (_we made 2_). It keeps my chis from being on the floor which can be cool. Max will pull his bed off at times and sleep on the cot with just his blankies! I found pet cots online but made this one for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

that is lovely..i brought a huge computer cabinet as my girls wardrobe..but they have alot of clothes lol x


----------



## chicabelle (May 7, 2010)

Try ebay for a crown and names etc (car vinyl stickers) I got my daughters hearts and her name with a tinkabell on the end for a couple of pounds easy to apply and they will do almost any thing. My daughter has a buildabear wardrobe im going to revamp and im going to use her dolly (baby annabel/baby born) hangers perfect size.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

I found some really cute paw print vinyls on ebay  so we might use a paw print with her name.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Suekadue said:


> Hubby and I made this cot for our chi-peas (_we made 2_). It keeps my chis from being on the floor which can be cool. Max will pull his bed off at times and sleep on the cot with just his blankies! I found pet cots online but made this one for a fraction of the cost.


Thats a really good idea, the floor can get cold!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

I bought some paw print decals and put them on the front . I loved how the decals can come off easily so if i want her name one day I can do that! For now as it's part of a black and white polka dot doggy bed/leads theme we wanted something simple so went with paw prints .


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

very cute! love the pawprints!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh cute! x


----------



## Puperella (Jun 29, 2010)

wow!! 

that is so creative and cool!! Basil's clothes are in a box (a nice one but still..not a closet!!). 
That is so cute!! I love it!! :love7: congrats on a job well done :thumbup:

cheers, Mariah


----------



## bubachi (Aug 5, 2010)

:O wow, good idea i love it. i need somewhere to put all of babies clothes!


----------

